

Ask HN: Laptop Stickers; Web 2.0 Era Trendy, or Un-Professional? - renownedmedia

I've always wondered, are stickers on a programmers laptop looked down on in the software development industry? If you walk into a coffee shop to meet a potential developer for your project and he's sitting there with a sticker-coated laptop, do you second guess hiring her/him?
======
andymoe
Do you want to work somewhere where stickers are frowned upon? I don't. That
said, I prefer a clean laptop myself. (except for the scratches it's earned)

~~~
renownedmedia
Touche

------
dfc
Web 2.0 trendy? When I think of laptop stickers I think of the ximian monkeys
on my old 486 laptop.

~~~
renownedmedia
I think I should have changed "Web 2.0" to a more generic "Hacker Culture".
I'm a web-dev, if you couldn't tell ;)

